
Return of the Obra Dinn – Player's Hand Dev Timelapse - Paul_S
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQdpeN_OERM
======
Paul_S
This is what the finished product looks like:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/653530/Return_of_the_Obra...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/653530/Return_of_the_Obra_Dinn/)

The screens that look like handmade pixel art are rendered real-time.

------
Paul_S
This is what actual work looks like, 50% googling, 20% wasted work, 20%
investigations/learning, 10% actual work.

